# Lucy in the orchard



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We visited my in-laws this past weekend, who have a huge almond orchard with gorgeous fragrant blooms right now. It was so much fun walking up and down the rows with Lucy running along beside us. LOVE this photo 








Close up of the blooms:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah that's a gorgeous photo! Lucky you for having such a lovely orchard to walk in! It's been a lovely day here and this morning's walk couldn't have been more spring-like with Woodpeckers in the woods and bunnies in the fields! Roll on summer!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

What a beautiful place! Makes just about the best backdrop ever lol.  What photo editing software do you use?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOZER!!! that is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

How lucky to have an orchard to stroll through and what lovely photos and Lucy is just gorgeous!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Is Spring really that much there already....I am jealous again....we are having freezing rain today...not too much fun....we won't have spring untill at least the middle of the month, but more than likely April.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Where is the orchard, I haven't seen any spring blossom yet. You must be further down south.

Lovely pictures.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes... . its a wonderful pic .. frame it


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

absolutely stunning pics!! xxx


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The almond trees typically bloom this time of year, but yes it has been unusually spring-like here in northern California. I took the photos with my iPhone and edited them using an app called camera plus, which I love! Lots of neat filters and effects. 
I feel very lucky to have such great in-laws which such a wonderful property, and not too far from us


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH California!!! well that explains it! 
Cool effect with your phone!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

What a stunning pic, 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

I love photography and you obviously have a creative eye for it which I love. Can't believe that they are taken with an iphone. What a gorgeous back drop to have access to, just gorgeous.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Califonia - rather a long way from Blighty. Thought you were in the UK. Definitely a warmer place than here. 

Enjoy the spring weather.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope you get that framed - beautiful picture!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

So pretty. If I could live anywhere, it would be California, lucky you!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful love them both x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

That photo is gorgeous! Just breathtaking! And Lucy looks so happy running along


----------



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing.


----------

